# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  Chimera Update - S6, Note5 latest security unlock etc..

## mohamed73

Added new security type of Samsung Galaxy phones 
    Samsung Galaxy S6 (SM-G920A/SM-G920AZ/SM-G920F/SM-G920FQ/SM-G920FZ/SM-G920I/SM-G920K/SM-G920L/SM-G920S/SM-G920W8)
    Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge (SM-G925A/SM-G925F/SM-G925FQ/SM-G925I/SM-G925K/SM-G925L/SM-G925S/SM-G925W8)
    Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+  (SM-G9287/SM-G9287C/SM-G928A/SM-G928C/SM-G928F/SM-G928G/SM-G928I/SM-G928K/SM-G928L/SM-G928S/SM-G928W8)
    Samsung Galaxy Note 5 (SM-N9208/SM-N920A/SM-N920C/SM-N920F/SM-N920G/SM-N920I/SM-N920K/SM-N920L/SM-N920S/SM-N920W8) 
BugFixes: 
    Downloading process halted at 0%
    Downloaded files were not displayed correctly
    Chimera's CPU usage was 100% in some cases

----------

